# Oceanographic Brewing



## RdeVjun (28/4/09)

Folks, this story actually qualifies as beer brewing this time (unlike the prison hooch), but in the end I decided to put it in this non- beer forum category as it hardly counts. (Jeez its so hard to decide some times...) Link. Good luck & enjoy!


> You're six days into a 2 month expedition, and if you were lucky enough to not be on a dry ship, it's_ de facto_ dry by now anyway. You're eying the ethanol stores, the crew is eying each other, and all hell will break loose if y'all don't get some sweet water soon. This is no time for artistry. This is not, as a rule, a terribly good beer (though, with a good brewmaster on board, it can be). This is a beer to pass the time. I can guarantee that if you are careful, it will be at least as good as the cheapest commercial alternative.





> A cool, smooth brew, flavored with whatever you found. It may be very bad, it may be good. It will be beer.





> You are now the most popular person on the boat. Enjoy.


----------



## Bribie G (28/4/09)

According to Protz, during the second world war the British navy actually had a boat fitted out as a brewery that did a mild ale made from malt extract.

I read a book years ago about an expedition across the Greenland Ice cap in the 1960s. There's an American base at Disko island on the West coast of Greenland (sorry, Kalaalit Nunaat) and they had a batch of USA beer in cans got frozen and they had to dump it for health reasons as some of the cans had split etc. In those days the environment wasn't even on the radar and they just helicoptered the batch out and dumped it on the icecap. 
The expedition came across it, imagine after about a month trekking with huskies over this appalling waste and they happened on a huge pile of beer in the middle of nowhere ! They halted proceedings and got totally rat arsed for a few days :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk: 

I still dream about what that would have been like ... aaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## Effect (28/4/09)

BribieG said:


> According to Protz, during the second world war the British navy actually had a boat fitted out as a brewery that did a mild ale made from malt extract.
> 
> I read a book years ago about an expedition across the Greenland Ice cap in the 1960s. There's an American base at Disko island on the West coast of Greenland (sorry, Kalaalit Nunaat) and they had a batch of USA beer in cans got frozen and they had to dump it for health reasons as some of the cans had split etc. In those days the environment wasn't even on the radar and they just helicoptered the batch out and dumped it on the icecap.
> The expedition came across it, imagine after about a month trekking with huskies over this appalling waste and they happened on a huge pile of beer in the middle of nowhere ! They halted proceedings and got totally rat arsed for a few days :icon_drunk: :icon_drunk:
> ...



I sight good enough for the gods!


----------

